# grace ice and water



## stevie d (Aug 5, 2010)

i live in the northeast and use a lot of grace ice and water shield. the instructions says to put the drip edge over the ice and water to do correctly but if you do it that way the water runes right into the soffet and down the wall has any one have the same problem why not put drip edge under it so it will go off the roof steve


----------



## Gatesroofing (Aug 9, 2010)

i wouldnt put drip edge over I & W shield......run it just like underlayment!


----------



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

Me i have left a 6 inch strip under the drip and than followed the 24 inches inside the interior wall code. don't care if it takes 10 rolls, but i was always following code and have never got a leak and i have check records dating back to 10 years. From when i stop roofing so thats really 15 years. Grace is the best and once laid thats it. cut if need be because it sticks on contact.


----------



## Gatesroofing (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah after seeing a similar post on roofing.com i would run a strip of I&W shield first then your top layer if I&W shield or underlayment over the drip edge. It has to do with ice being able to work its way between the drip and I&W shield. i dont have that issue out here in cali so running it just like the underlayment works fine for me.


----------



## gtp1003 (Feb 23, 2010)

oh i forgot i push and inch into the gutter to protect fascia damage.


----------

